# Average price to pay for Hydroclay and other Hydro gear?



## 215zealot (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey i am about to go shopping in a bit and make sure i am not getting ripped off.  The vendors here love to tax newbies, one guy at the last shop sold me my 3x3 tray for $80 saying it was worth $150.  I go to another store and find brand new ones for $60.  Just an example.


Back to my original question.  I need to buy ALOT of hydroclay, what is the average price to pay for this stuff?  Is there a good brand or is it all the same?


Another question, somewhat related.  How do you regulary store ununsed hydroclay, rockwoll, etc??  Can i keep it in a sterilized rubbermaid?


----------



## 215zealot (Dec 4, 2008)

ok so i paid $32 for a big *** bag probably like 40-50 pounds i am guessing.

i think i got a decent deal, i went to a new hydro shop they gave me 30% discount off everything.


----------



## Metro (Dec 4, 2008)

Around my area, it goes for $34.99  but it's the only hydro store for 100 miles and I would guess having it shipped would cost alot.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 4, 2008)

I pay about 25 bucks for 50 liters.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 4, 2008)

hydrowholesale has 50 litre bags for 19.95...lol...as far as trays and reses go, i havent found them cheaper anywhere else...if you shop that site, you'll not have to run around shopping on others...HTG has good pricing on SOME of their products but HW has em' beat hands down


----------



## 215zealot (Dec 4, 2008)

Well i am very lucky because i live in the bay area and there are literally dozens of hydro stores all over the place.  Most of them have a 20-25% first time buyer discount so i usually just go to different ones every time.


----------

